# how much can it hang over the back



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all just a quick question i have a ute and was woundering how much the yak can hang out the back of it as i dont have bars it will just sit in the tub and also is there a law for it.

cheers 
Tim


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

I think its 1.2 mtrs providing you can see your tail lights. But your probably better to check with the transport department

Cheers Dave


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

yes i believe it is 1.2m overhang in NSW


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

This should help you out
http://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/NR/rdonl ... n01833.pdf


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks heaps guys


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Looking at the link above it seems that no rear overhang is allowed at all???? Is this right


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

If you read the fine print there isn't really a maximum overhang provided that anything over 1.2m has a flag attached during the day and a red light at night. This is assuming that the copper considers it 'difficult' for the following driver to see the load in the first place.

In all honesty I think it'd be incredibly unlucky for a vic copper to pull you over for such a thing. They're too busy harassing people for being a few kph over the limit on dead straight open highways with little traffic......


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I got caught out by qld rules last year. 
If the load is more than 1m over the back, a flag needs to be hanging off it. 
BUT....the load cannot extend more than 60% of the wheelbase past the rear axle. Cost me $$$ to learn that extra bit, its not linked to the info that tells of the 1 metre rule


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

For those in Qld check this link http://www.transport.qld.gov.au/Home/Safety/Road/Standards/Projecting_loads/

I have been told you cannot have anything sticking out more than 60% of the wheel base length from the rear axle.
For example: if the distance from front axle to rear axle is 2m then from rear axle to end of load or in this case the end of the kayak is 1.2m So it isnt 1.2m from the back of the vehicle. Its 1.2m from the rear axle.

I always use a red flag hanging off the kayak when its sticking out behind the ute regardless of the length because people are stupid and dont look where they are going.


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Gday All

I was told it was 1m past your number plate (vehicle or trailor).

Butts...


----------



## DnN (Oct 5, 2008)

In QLD the laws relating to overhang is based on the wheel base of the vehicle. Regardelss of the vehicle, it is not alwys legal to overhang by 1m. In fact, with many vehicles, especially utes, they are built to their maximum length, not allowing any overhang at all.

The simple calculations is that it is 60% of the wheel base, or 3.7m, which ever is the less. And for the majority of vehicles it is the 60% calculation. The calculation is measured from the centre of one wheel to the centre of the other (or axle group if it is a bogey rear end). The fine at the moment in QLD is about $100, it used to $75 till aunty anna wanted more money.

Yes, i realise that these are QLD laws, but i would almost bet that they have something similar, otherwise you would have idiots making utes and trucks with great big long trays on them, and still wanting to put overhang out the back of them.

To help understand a little more, there are actually to seperate infringements, one for length - eg a prime mover/semi trailer can only be 19 meters long by construction, full stop. however, its load is allowed to over hang 60% or 3.7m (which ever is the lessor), unless of course its tray/trailer is built to the maximum overhang.

here is a link to a brochure concerning QLD laws, but i'd bet my house on it that other states have something simliar.
http://www.transport.qld.gov.au/resourc ... ochure.pdf

At the other end, it is legal to have over hang 1.2m past headlights at the front.

Hope this helps and confuses some more....


----------

